# NZXT H700i Fans not working



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone on here has used a NZXT H700i before?

I've recently got one and put it together but the 1 rear and 3 front case fans that come with it aren't working.

They connect to a Smart Hub inside the case which also controls the lighting.

The lighting works but none of the fans do.
The CAM Software installed thinks they should be spinning as they report the fans spinning at 50% for example, but the RPM is 0.

I've tried individually plugging the fans into the chassis fan motherboard connector and they work there.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The fans are only showing an issue on the fan controller? I'd advise contacting NZXT for support as to why that may be the case.

Did you check NZXT CUE for a software update for both itself and the fan controller?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

IMO, and experience, NZXT really uses some cheap stuff for their circuitry which look like cheap knock-offs of an original product...

Since it's new, maybe you're getting some connections wrong ? wouldn't hurt to read through the fine print of the manual to see if there is something wrong in the connections/pins..


----------

